# 10 minutes ago



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Caught a channel 8.31 do have pic but don't know how to on the iPad


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Just another one about 5lb so that 2 Flats and 3 channels 2 drum.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Me and a friend end up catching 14 fish total: 2 Flats 4 Channel 5 Hybrids 2 Drum and 1 Rock Bass.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

http://t.co/hzmOYVAZ link to the picture


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice,,, Thanks,,,

What'cha using for bait?
(it's raining up here,,, we need more of a story!)


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Caught most of them on creek minnows and small chubs, which we got lucky to get them. I woke up at 9 and had to leave by 9:20 so I set a trap for about 5 minutes and end up getting around 6 to 8 dz. in the trap, but they was all small ones the biggest may have been 2 inches if that. I think I caught a small channel on night-crawler but that was the only one on them and friend caught a flat on a Goldie but the rest was on the minnow we got lucky to get.


----------

